# Fenzi dog academy



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Anyone take any classes? I'm looking to enroll, I know I'm not willing to do gold level...but I need to decide if silver is worth it or if I should just go bronze.

I know I could do most of this stuff on my own, I'm using the class as a motivator. So I'm thinking bronze level will be more than enough.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd be interested in hearing some opinions as well. I've been looking into taking some bronze or silver level classes.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I just finished a course at the gold level. Loved it. The gold is great because the instructor can watch your and your dog's body language and critique you. I even found that I'd catch a few things I was doing wrong when I watched my video before sending it in. So if you don't do gold level, I'd really recommend you at least video tape yourself once a week and watch how you're doing.

I was going to sign up for another course to start next week, but funds are way too low right now, so I'm gonna wait until the course comes around again.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with bronze or silver?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I have taken a bronze level class in IPO foundations when Patton was young. It was a nice set up, but I lost interest and slacked off a lot because it was stuff we already knew so I wasn't very motivated.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

But the info it all there if you are self motivated? (Which I'm hoping I can do)....did you find you needed more input on the parts you did do? Or was it enough to get something out of the course?

I know this is why the gold is so popular, you are held accountable for your training.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I took the Precision Heeling with Fenzi at the bronze level. The videos and notes were sufficient for me. Overall, enjoyable, informative and felt I added new tools to my toolbox.


----------



## Kovic (Jul 15, 2014)

I have taken Gold and Bronze. Lately, the Bronze people have been setting up Facebook pages to discuss and show videos of their lessons. I like the Gold, but don't have the cash to continue at that level because I also take classes at local clubs and do private lessons. Private lessons are the best, in my opinion.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Kovic said:


> I have taken Gold and Bronze. Lately, the Bronze people have been setting up Facebook pages to discuss and show videos of their lessons. I like the Gold, but don't have the cash to continue at that level because I also take classes at local clubs and do private lessons. Private lessons are the best, in my opinion.



Because you said this about the FB groups I signed up for bronze for the tricks class. I'm excited! Now to just remain motivated for the entire 6 weeks!!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh and we do agility every weekend. We are also set up for a manners class in Jan (as long as my work hours don't change too much!)...


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

Please keep us updated and let us know if you like the Bronze level! I'm interested in a few of the class offerings and was curious about the Bronze vs. Silver, too.

ETA - I just looked at the Tricks class - OMG it looks like so much fun!!  Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Following. I've been looking at some of their classes, so please update us and let us know how it goes.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'll keep everyone posted! Classes start this weekend, perhaps I'll get someone to video me training one of these days!!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Ooh, I was going to sign our dog up for a bronze level of the trick class, until I saw last month's credit card statement.  It looks like a really fun class! I'm trying to figure out how to still do the courses (also want to sign the puppy up for IPO foundations and wanted to do gold on that...) AND pay off some debt. Maybe it's time to work a little more overtime...


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

Wanted to see how the Fenzi class is going and how you like the Bronze level!


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

I posted this in another thread but I am doing the IPO fundamentals 2 (which is actually called something else) and I LOVE IT. I am only doing bronze level. I am a pretty good "self-teaching" type person and already have done a fair amount of IPO training/other dog training. I would like to do the gold but it's pretty expensive, and I'm afraid I wouldn't keep up with it, especially now since I can't video outside (it's -9 and about 6 inches of snow). I am already looking at other classes to do during the next session.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

A little late to the party here. I am finishing up the Scent Theory class with Lucy Newton at the bronze level right now. It was definitely worth it. Most of the material I had already been exposed to, but the real value was in the assignments and the annotated videos (which we were expected to analyze). For this particular topic, it was really valuable to watch videos of dogs at different levels in different disciplines working and hear why they behaved differently in the same scenario.

We started a "lurker" group on Facebook for the class so we were able to chat about the assignments and ask each other questions. The lurker group was not super active, but active enough that we got a few posts each week. I was hoping people would post more videos of their dogs working (also partly my fault- I only did the first week's homework and then got sidetracked). 

So, bottom line, wholeheartedly recommend.


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you, ugavet and Kaimeju for sharing your experiences! That Scent Theory class looks super awesome!! I'll have to remember come October to sign up for it. There are tons of classes that look really interesting - time to start saving up!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Old post but also the most recent one on Fenzi Academy, so... how does one find these lurker groups for the Bronze students? Are they typically under a specific name? I'd love to connect with other students. Bronze is great for the cheapness but it can be frustrating with the lack of interaction and I don't know that Silver is worth the double price tag.

I'm doing a few classes at Bronze level in the June session. Drives and Control 1, Foundation See Saw, and the second half of Bridging the Gap. Have heard great things about Drives and Control 1 from a friend who took the class, so I'm looking forward to it. If it was the only class I was taking, I'd really consider Gold for my crazy boy. Honestly didn't get much out of the first half of Bridging the Gap except a couple new tidbits, so I'm hoping the second half is more useful. Would love to take more, but I figure three classes is enough to keep up with, plus that pesky money aspect.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Search for the class number on Facebook, also join the group for Fenzi students and alumni because admins often post there. For example my group was called NW150.


----------

